

Amazon launches Start-up Challenge - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/finance/2011-08-02/amazon-launches-start-up-challenge.html

======
fabiandesimone
I have applied a couple of times. I don't have anything against Amazon and use
their services every single day (my current startup uses it) but I'm hesitant
to apply again.

Each year the "startup" that ends winning the competition has received a
couple million in VC before entering or is a pretty well established startup.

Maybe I'm confused about what a Startup means these days (like mine for
example: single founder, couple of collaborators, hustling every single day,
counting pennies, you know the drill...) but 100K in cash and the Amazon
Credits will be exponentially more helpful to companies like mine than to
heavily VC invested "startups".

Either way good luck to everyone ;)

------
ankeshk
Amazon link: <http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/>

Entry period ends on Oct 2.

~~~
bambax
Thanks for the link.

There is no "save" button on the younoodle registration form: do you happen to
know if the form can be submitted several times or just once?

(The form says _"Please only click Submit once"_ but is this just to avoid
double "first submissions" or does it actually mean the form can never be re-
submitted for the same applicant?)

Link to the form (EMEA):

[https://e.younoodle.com/c/aws_2011/er/aws_emea/submit?lang=a...](https://e.younoodle.com/c/aws_2011/er/aws_emea/submit?lang=aws-
en)

~~~
r0dica
@bambax – once you click submit on the form, you will always be able to return
and edit your application. That message about only clicking once is there to
avoid copies of the same entries. You are also welcome to submit more than one
application, especially if you have different startups/business plans you’d
like to enter. Please refer to our official contest rules for full details:
<http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/rules/> and drop us a note if you have
any questions: awsstartups AT amazon.com (Disclaimer – I work for AWS)

------
MicahWedemeyer
I'm not sure if they're offering it this year, but previous years' entries
would automatically get $25 in free AWS credit. That alone made it worth to
enter.

Don't kid yourself that you have a chance to win, but spend 10 minutes filling
out the app to save $25. Not a bad deal.

~~~
kodablah
They are; from the rules [1]

6\. ENTRY CREDITS. All eligible entrants who submit a qualified Entry will
receive a credit of $25 USD (approximately 17 EUR) to be used toward Paid
Services from AWS (does not include Amazon FPS). Individual credit codes
valued at $25 USD (approximately 17 EUR) will be emailed to such entrants
following the announcement of the Grand Prize winner.

[1] <http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/rules/>

edit: formatting

